# when will i know that ive passed the sac?



## jenny25

as you know i went for a scan and lost my bean , when the scanned me they said the sac was low down it was heading for a miscarriage i already been bleeding for a week constantly now at first it was light but it turned into a period like yesterday how long will it take too pass the sac and will i know that ive passed it ? has anyone else been in this situation where their sac has moved down ? they said the sac was empty if that helps? xx


----------



## lauraperrysan

hey hun, so sorry you are going through this. I have had 4 m/c between 4 and 6 weeks. 4 weeks was veyr heavy period, 6 weeks I saw the sac about the size of a squashed grape (sorry dont know how else to describe it)
massive :hugs: for you xxx


----------



## Diana

I'm not really sure... I just miscarried this past week, the sac measured 5 weeks 5 days, but I was 8 weeks 4 days along. I had very terrible cramps on Tuesday morning to the point I was doubled over crying. Than on Wednesday at 6:45am I got up from bed to use the toilet and a very large mass passed. When I looked at it it looked just like a sac and a fetus attached... I was devastated. I'm not sure if this is "normal" or bigger than normal but the nurses and doctor believe what I saw was the sac and baby. I'd guess the size to be about that of a half dollar. Sorry you're going through this.. :hugs:


----------



## jenny25

thanks girls im just figuring out if i have passed it or not not sure if it would break up and come away or not


----------



## AP

Jenny i never seen the sac, ever. It was more like just a heavy period that last 4 weeks - so it must have broke away or something

:hugs:


----------



## jenny25

thanks hun i think im passing it today had loads of jelly clots so i think that its passing now thanks sweetie , how is alex doing xxx


----------



## Poshie

Hi hun. TMI alert: I don't know how far along you are but there was no mistaking when I passed the sac (I was 12wks lmp but sac was nearly 9 weeks) I had massive cramps (had to go to A&E they were that bad) then about 4 hours later, something large made it's way to my knickers. No mistaking it. It was a sac, all in tact and about the size of a small grapefruit. 48 hours prior to that the m/c started with normal, period type bleeding and cramps. :hugs:


----------



## jenny25

im sorry you had too go through that honey i feel for you my sac was only measuring 6+1 and it was empty i spoke to the mw today and she says that sounding like the sac xxx


----------



## CurlySue

I was told that if I did miscarry naturally that I might not even see a sac. It might just appear as blood clots and blood. Sometimes the tissue breaks up before it's passed.


----------



## jenny25

im sorry that your going through this too curlysue xxx


----------



## MrsJD

Sorry for your loss hun!

When I passed my BO in January I was 7 weeks, two days of bleeding, large clots then the sac, it was grey/blue in colour.

:hugs:


----------



## AP

jenny25 said:


> thanks hun i think im passing it today had loads of jelly clots so i think that its passing now thanks sweetie , how is alex doing xxx

bless you chick, alex is doing well. Thank you :hugs:

If you need a chat do give me a shout. Drink plenty of water, it'll make things easier. xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## jenny25

sb22 said:


> jenny25 said:
> 
> 
> thanks hun i think im passing it today had loads of jelly clots so i think that its passing now thanks sweetie , how is alex doing xxx
> 
> bless you chick, alex is doing well. Thank you :hugs:
> 
> If you need a chat do give me a shout. Drink plenty of water, it'll make things easier. xxxxxx:hugs:Click to expand...

aww thats good honey im pleased is she in yorkhill hospital ? im orig from paisley myself :) 

im drinking plenty got some iron tablets the sac has defo passed now hun xxx


----------



## ramblinhaggis

hiya hunni,

Its easy to miss the sac, when its passed it does resemble a clot being coated in blood, but at your size, (mine measured 5 weeks 3 days) its about the size of a £2 coin but its more oval in shape. You normally pass it the day you get the leg ache/pain i believe, i know i bled for a week, suddenly got pulling pains on the last day and passed the sac that evening. The bleeding almost instantly lightened up and 2 days on it stopped.

Its good that you are taking the iron tablets and i hope you have passed it, i know it sounds awful but after a week of bleeding, i was relieved it was all over. Chin up, you know where i am if you need a chat/scream xx


----------



## jenny25

yea i passed hun it looked like skin if you get me coverd in blood and clots i feel better now still abit tired but better thanks max you have been great too me so open and honest its good xxxx


----------



## ramblinhaggis

i remember wishing someone had been with me hun, because ihad no idea what to expect at all and was really frightened. They just seem to herd you in and out at hospitals too. Take it easy on yourself now, i found i began to grieve pretty soon after the bleeding stopped, it was like i was too much in limbo to do so when bleeding xxx


----------



## Sparklestar

I'm sorry you are going through this hun xxx

4 days after my first d and c (which didn't empty my womb completely and now have an investigation with the hospital concerned) i passed part of my baby which was about 1 1/2 inches long and grey. I was 14+6 baby was 12+4 when i miscarried. My OH called 999 and i was rushed back in for a second d and c :cry: xxx


----------



## jenny25

aww sparklestar im so sorry that you had too go through that , that must of been a terrifying experience for you :( xxx


----------

